# Water Boss Softener HO



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

My unit seems to keep regenerating non-stop.
When I unplug and plug back in it shows "HO"
A few seconds later then "1" blinking and it is regenerating.

And suggestions?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Make sure that the controler is snapped all the way to the left.

If the control is not making contact with the cam wheel it will not know when to stop and just continue to cycle


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I checked that already.
The magnet assembly rotates and pushes the plunger in and out.
it is currently flashing "2"
Powerclean is on - I cannot turn it off? Maybe cause it is regenerating?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

How often is it cleaning?
There is a 96 hour cleaning setting that will start a regeneration Every 96 hours.
I know it is the weekend, but have you tried the 800 number on the back of the manual?


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I took apart what I could and cleaned everything.
Now it seems like it is normal.

Not sure on the 96hour setting. I need to read the manual to see what is better.

I think the plunger in the valve that the magnet rotates against is corroded and hard to push in.
I tried to clean it. I might need a new one.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Age of the unit?
Water quality that the unit is dealing with?
It is possible that the drive end cap might be in need of replacement.
It can be had with out the motor or the magnet wheel, then just move the ones that you have to the new assembly.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

8 years old.
Moderate hardness with decent amount of iron.

It seems like a use alot of salt in this unit.

Not sure if it is worth putting any $$ into it.

Are there better units out there? Compared to this model 900?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

When did it start using more salt?
The drive end cap most likely would be under 150.00
There are units that are cheep so that it is cheaper to replace than rebuild.


----------

